# Virtual Reality



## Slartibartfast (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you think some form of virtual reality will be invented in the foreseeable future? Share ideas for possible methods and/or reasons why it wouldn't work here.

First, I think that pure, total immersion VR (where you essentially are the character, with all the five senses) will not be invented any time soon, if at all. However, almost-VR seems like it could come about with slight modifications to today's technology.

My idea: Have somebody go into a room made for the purpose, wearing a specialized suit. To move, they go onto the top of a very large ball set into the ground. When they are fighting, or doing something that would provide resistance, the suit approximates the resistance in magnitude and area.

For movements that don't involve the legs, a system of lasers could inform the computer how the body was moving, or else motion sensors could be built into the suits. As for the imagery, a projection using the current 3D technology that you see in movies could work.

I'm sorry if this is a hopeless jumble of words, but anyway, what are your thoughts?


----------

